# leather sofa or fabric sofa



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

......is it best to bring my leather sofa out to cyprus or buy a fabric one, sounds stupid question but important in the long run.xx


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you have room in your container and the sofa is special or in really good condition then don't be afraid to bring it. However you can get some really nice sofas over here for good prices so if you'd prefer to leave it behind then do so!

We disposed of quite a few things because we thought we never used them then it turns out that they would have been useful and we could have brought them as we had room in the container! Such is life!


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Bev and Mal its us again ? I would totally agree with Babs, we dumped stuff because we thought we wouldn't need it, then went and bought it out here, such a waste of money and I still had lots of room left in the container
Cheers for now
Andy and Sheila


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We sold a lovely leather suite when we came over thinking it would be uncomfortable in the heat and bought a fabric one and regretted it.
We have now bought another leather one.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

From reading the threads, most of you wished you had brought more items with you, next questions is... what are those items ???

Bev


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> From reading the threads, most of you wished you had brought more items with you, next questions is... what are those items ???
> 
> Bev


Well I for one would have brought my leather suite and this may sound weird to you but if you have an electric blanket bring it with you.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

My kitchen cutlery! It was nothing special, not a complete set, just odd pieces mainly and we'd had them for donkey's years but when I tried to replace them I couldn't find anything of a similar quality at a decent price. 

Oh and my sandwich toaster. Hadn't used it for years but now we have toasted sandwiches all the time!


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

An electric blanket, that sounds mad i dont even have one over here !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> An electric blanket, that sounds mad i dont even have one over here !!


Unless your property has central heating you will find that beds get damp in the winter.
An electric blanket keeps your bedding lovely and dry and cosy.
We didnt have one in the Uk either but have found it very handy here


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

thats good advice, i would never of thought of that at all. 

any more advice to offer on what to bring...........please.


----------

